# Welche Distribution für Allroundserver?



## Jedrzej (15. November 2005)

Hi,
ich bin gerade dabei mir einen Server zu bauen welcher verschiedene Aufgaben beweltigen soll, leider kenne ich mich mit Linux garnicht gut aus und weiß deshalb auch nicht welche der vielen Distributionen ich nehmen soll. Zu den Aufgaben die das Ding bewergstelligen soll:
1.Soll halt als Fileserver und evtl auch als Printserver dienen, also Problemlose Kommunikation zwischen WinXp Pro/Home und dem Teil ist Pflicht.
2.Ich will Filesharing über das eDonkey- und Bittorrentnetzwerk damit betreiben.
3.Nur wenn sowas möglich ist, möchte ich per PDA(XDA Mini/ Windows Mobile 2003 se) und Bluetooth die Möglichkeit haben darüber Musik abzuspielen und/oder das Ding komplett zu steuern.
4.Soll die Kiste evtl meinen Router ablösen und dann als Router mit Firewallfunktion dienen.

Das System muss über Netzwerk fernsteuerbar sein da es weder Maus, Tastatur noch Monitor bekommt  (natürlich erst nach der Installation)

Meine Hardware dafür:
P3 800(eb )
320mb ram
geforce 2mx 400 32mb
irgendsone Hercules 4.1 Soundkarte
HDs kommen viele, keine Ahnung wieviele aber ne Menge 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen helfen und ich kann den Server bald zum laufen bringen.

mfg
jedrzej


----------



## BSA (15. November 2005)

Jedrzej hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 2.Ich will Filesharing über das eDonkey- und Bittorrentnetzwerk damit betreiben.



Hoffen wir mal das du nur private Fotos und Dokumente und sowas austauschen willst!  ;-]


----------



## Jedrzej (15. November 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hoffen wir mal das du nur private Fotos und Dokumente und sowas austauschen willst!  ;-]


selbstverständlich   mittlerweile werden aber auch viele Sachen über Bittorrent verteilt, Wikipedia dvd, WOW updates....


----------



## JohannesR (15. November 2005)

Die Wahl der Distribution ist gänzlich irrellevant. Die Frage ist, wie es um deine Kenntnisse und deinen Lernwillen steht. Debian empfinde ich als guten Mittelweg zwischen Server- und Anfänger-Distribution. Eine ziemliche Anfänger-Distribution ist SuSE, wenn du es knochenhart willst, versuch dich an LFS, Gentoo oder {Open,Net,Free}BSD.


----------



## Jedrzej (16. November 2005)

Danke, werde es dann mal mit debian versuchen....wenns garnet geht nehme ich suse. Kriegt man mit Suse mein Projekt auch hin? Bin nämlich ein DAU wenns um Linux geht ^^


----------



## JohannesR (16. November 2005)

Die Wahl der Distribution ist irrellevant.







Wie ich oben schon sagte...


----------

